
The Stale Pointer - sbahra
https://backtrace.io/blog/breakpoint-paul-khuong-appnexus/
======
youdontknowtho
I enjoyed the article.

Counting down to first "Rust would have caught that" post...3..2..

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

